# green card



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

hi all pat here well thats my house up for sale my ? is if my house doesnt sell can we come over to usa to validate our visas then come back and how long does it take to get your greencard once you have done the immagration thing thanks in advancelane:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> hi all pat here well thats my house up for sale my ? is if my house doesnt sell can we come over to usa to validate our visas then come back and how long does it take to get your greencard once you have done the immagration thing thanks in advancelane:


Best to stay 3 weeks or more and get yourself resident: social security card, driver license, library card, bank account, etc. Card will probably arrive within 3 weeks -- but even if it doesn't, the stamp in your passport is good for up to 1 year.

It's okay returning to the UK to wait for your house to sell, but try to keep the time out under 6 months. All houses will sell -- you just have to price them correctly. BTW, by selling your house after you become PRs, you could open yourself up to US CGT liability.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Best to stay 3 weeks or more and get yourself resident: social security card, driver license, library card, bank account, etc. Card will probably arrive within 3 weeks -- but even if it doesn't, the stamp in your passport is good for up to 1 year.
> 
> It's okay returning to the UK to wait for your house to sell, but try to keep the time out under 6 months. All houses will sell -- you just have to price them correctly. BTW, by selling your house after you become PRs, you could open yourself up to US CGT liability.


thanks for that i am sure my house will sell i just wanted to cover all sinario i think thats how you spell that[} our visas are valid til feb we will be buying a house soon after we get there so we want have the money for long i thought you get so long before they tax you on it


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> thanks for that i am sure my house will sell i just wanted to cover all sinario i think thats how you spell that[} our visas are valid til feb we will be buying a house soon after we get there so we want have the money for long i thought you get so long before they tax you on it


Depending on where you're heading, houses in many places are a bargain at the moment. Here in Phoenix, we're at or lower than prices a decade ago. Might be worth taking a bigger loss in the UK if you're just going to plough the money back into a property.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Depending on where you're heading, houses in many places are a bargain at the moment. Here in Phoenix, we're at or lower than prices a decade ago. Might be worth taking a bigger loss in the UK if you're just going to plough the money back into a property.


we are heading to california to be with my sons and grankids we are already taken a hit with property a case of swings and rounabouts thanks for all your help


----------



## HarryAshley (Nov 16, 2007)

My advice,

Do not buy yet, the market is still declining, you have at least a couple of years!! Especially in California and Florida.

Regards


Harry Ashley
Broker Associate
Hawk Beach Realty
2 Jungle Hut Rd,
Palm Coast, Fl, 32137
Cell: (386)-931-6054
Fax: (866)-793-2579
[email protected]
Palm Coast Real Estate - Real Estate Listings Palm Coast, Fl


----------

